# Price tolls to st tropez



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone done calais to st tropez recently. A website says the tolls are 90 euro one way for my <3.5 t motorhome. A friend says he's done it and its much more than that nearly double? 
Going Reims lyon dijon etc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Unless your in a hurry dont bother with tolls although sometimes they can be a better option. I tend to plan the routes in sections on the sat nav or Google Maps and often there isnt that much in it time wise. If there is a big difference Ill use the toll road for that section of the route.

JP is probably the bet man to ask and he will be along shortly as he lives there. He loves answering stuff like this!  You could PM him!

The reason it gets confusing is sometimes you get over charged. You should probably be Class 2 if your under 3 metres in height but many automated booths end up charging class 3 or even 4. I usually press the help button and protest which always works.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thought I'd have a look, last time I looked it was just under €100 one way.

Today it's coming up at €90 so you look correct.

He may have paid more, if he went through the tolls on the wrong tarrif.
You can press the button and say 'camping car'
Or you can select class 2.

If you are 3m [we are] I'm told this can trigger the extra class... we don't do many tolls, but this has never happened to us.

Hth.

w

PS, when are you off, you lucky devil.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Cheers
My mate has a house in st tropez and does this route in his car. He told me today it costs much more than 90 euros in his car . The website says different though.

I don't mind paying it as I want to zap down there as fast as I can and then travel around from there. Ie monaco nice italian riviera etc etc . I've done france before avoiding tolls ( albeit the d day beaches to le vendee etc ) but this time I just want to get there quick

Gary


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

This is from Viamichelin website.

62100 Calais – 83990 Saint-Tropez
Costs
227.89 € with a Petrol vehicle 
Toll 97.60 € | Petrol 130.29 € 

Time
11h35 with 10h32 on motorways
Distance
739 mi with 711 mi on motorways
Traffic Impact
+2 mins to 17:14

This is for a car, but you can travel on that class, providing not tag axle and over 3m high.

w

Does your mate, need anymore mates?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is a car not class 1 though with the camper being a minimum of class 2

Translated french site here http://translate.google.com/transla...routes.fr/fr/classification-des-vehicules.htm

original here http://www.autoroutes.fr/fr/classification-des-vehicules.htm

EDIT:

Based on a Car and Caravan which from the info above should be Class 2 I get the following. €145.3

from62100 Calais, France

to83990 Saint-Tropez, France

> Modify the research
> Calculate the return route
Distance: 1174.99km dont 1126.59 km on motorways
Time: 11H32
Traffic Impact: +00H01
Cost: 255.75 EUR
Toll 145.3 EUR | Fuel 110.45 EUR


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

62100 Calais – 83990 Saint-Tropez
Costs
263.09 € with a Petrol vehicle 
Toll 135.10 € | Petrol 127.99 € 

This is the price if you include a trailer which would bump a car into motorhome/caravan classe 2 presumably.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
€145.30 if your getting off at Le Luc which I would for St Trop but it depends exactly where your heading.
€95 is classe 1 which is for a car.
If your coming soon its busy and very, very, very hot.
If you need more details just ask.
James


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just another quick thought, you can avoid the tolls but it will nearly double the time taken for an already long journey.
Also if you can travel overnight it will save you loads of time.
James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *JP wrote: *Hi
> €145.30 if your getting off at Le Luc which I would for St Trop but it depends exactly where your heading.
> €95 is classe 1 which is for a car.
> If your coming soon its busy and very, very, very hot.
> ...


Well thats two of us with the same answer then! Any advance?


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

It's dearer if you take the .UK version of Via rather than the .COM.


http://www.viamichelin.com/web/Routes?strStartLocid=31NDJxdzgxMGNOVEF1T1RVNE1ERT1jTVM0NE5USTBOQT09&strDestLocid=31NDJ5azAxMGNORE11TXprME5UVT1jTmk0ek1UUTJOZz09&intItineraryType=1&caravaneHidden=true&vh=CAR&strVehicle=0&itineraryCarType=0&itineraryFuelType=0&isFavoriseAutoroute=true&isAvoidPeage=false&isAvoidVignette=false&isAvoidLNR=false&isAvoidFrontiers=false&dtmDeparture=10%2F06%2F2014&distance=km&devise=1.0|EUR&indemnite=&carbCost=1.6&autoConso=6.8&villeConso=6&routeConso=5.6

62100 Calais – 83340 Le Luc
Costs
257.85 € with a Petrol vehicle 
Toll 135.10 € | Petrol 122.75 € 

Time
12h03 with 11h34 on motorways
Distance
1129 km with 1112 km on motorways
Traffic Impact
+9 mins to 20:04

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/web/Routes?strStartLocid=31NDJxdzgxMGNOVEF1T1RVNE1ERT1jTVM0NE5USTBOQT09&strDestLocid=31NDJ5azAxMGNORE11TXprME5UVT1jTmk0ek1UUTJOZz09&intItineraryType=1&caravaneHidden=false&vh=CAR&strVehicle=0&itineraryCarType=0&itineraryFuelType=0&isFavoriseAutoroute=false&isAvoidPeage=false&isAvoidVignette=false&isAvoidLNR=false&isAvoidFrontiers=false&dtmDeparture=10%2F06%2F2014&distance=km&devise=1.0|EUR&indemnite=&carbCost=1.6&autoConso=6.8&villeConso=6&routeConso=5.6
62100 Calais – 83340 Le Luc
There are 2 suggested routes

A26 A7
A77 A7
Costs
269.64 € with a Petrol vehicle 
Toll 145.30 € | Petrol 124.34 € 

Time
11h52 with 11h30 on motorways
Distance
1139 km with 1127 km on motorways
Traffic Impact
+1 mins to 20:09


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

JP said:


> Hi
> €145.30 if your getting off at Le Luc which I would for St Trop but it depends exactly where your heading.
> €95 is classe 1 which is for a car.
> If your coming soon its busy and very, very, very hot.
> ...


That's great. Thanks everyone for your input. I'm off Saturday morning but think ill just use the tolls to get down there fast and then nimble when I get there. Are the campsites generally busy James, I'd expected them to be say half full at the moment ...
Gary


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whichever class it is I am reminded of why I avoid the Peage!!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

gazza333 said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Gary
Where are you hoping to stay?
The campsites around Port Grimaud were at bursting point at the weekend and motorhomes everywhere but Monday was a holiday although most seem to be foreign.
The real reason I believe its busy is the weather in most of France hadn't been great but were getting high 30's every day.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi
I'm booked on des mures in port grimaud from Wednesday for 5 days then just travelling for 2 weeks with nothing booked. I'm hoping to get there maybe Monday and was hoping to just turn up early and get into des mures early
Gary


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Just back from Des Maures, it's only 15 min down the road so nearest beach for an evening swim.
The good news is at 6.30pm the car temp still showed 35.5deg after being parked in the shade for 2 hours and the sea was lovely and warm.
I'm not sure if you know the site but it's divided into two parts by the coast road the beach side being touring and the other mainly (I believe) mobile homes. The beach side is packed to the gunnels with barely enough room to walk between outfits, I don't think there was room for another small tent let alone a MH but here may have been room on the inland side of the road.
What I don't understand is the beach was packed but walk 20 yards to the public beach and we had plenty of room and it's not as if the campsite beach is actually private anyone can walk on and use it.
Also on the public part there's a nice little bar where the food looked good and today's special beef skewers were only €13. 
I'm not sure which way your satnav is going to take you but don't follow the signs to St Trop get off one exit before at Le Luc and head for La Garde Freinet at the top of the mountain go straight through the village on the main road (I would ask you in for a beer but for some stupid reason we are driving to the uk on Saturday) head down the other side straight through Grimaud heading towards Saint Maxime ignoring the signs for St Tropez. When you reach the t junction with the coast road turn left and in less than a mile your at the campsite.
James


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Many thanks James . Great info


----------

